# What breed could they be be?



## dpowers05 (Mar 22, 2014)

I got 3 of them from tractor supply 2 weeks ago. They worker thought they might be Amber sex links but wasn't actually sure. I have 2 buff orpingtons and compared to them, these chicks are a lighter yellow, not really a gold color. Anyone have a clue what they really are?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dpowers05 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here are some better pics of one of them.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

